# Best Bib Short for Century Plus Ridding



## knezz

Greetings,

From your experience what are the best (most comfortable - chams and material)? Sping/Summer century/ double century rides?

5' 11"
200 pounds (trying to drop to 185).. but was 238 pounds.
Over 50 years old

Thank you


----------



## spdntrxi

rapha pro team


----------



## SBard1985

Anything that doesn't chafe your nipples.


----------



## knezz

Thanks.

I will look into Rapha Pro Teams..


----------



## knezz

SBard1985 said:


> Anything that doesn't chafe your nipples.


Understood - but anything you have 1st hand knowledge of?


----------



## SBard1985

knezz said:


> Understood - but anything you have 1st hand knowledge of?


It's really all personal preference. Joined a new team for 2014 and I'm really hoping their kit is comfortable. The last thing I want is to feel like somebody is taking a cheese grater to my funny buttons. 
Right now I'm mostly wearing the Primal Helix bibs and they're comfy. Chamois is kind of thick when it's brand new but has taken shape to my body and feels super comfy now.


----------



## MercRidnMike

I'm a cheapskate and have never done the Rapha or Assos thing. I've personally found that I can get along very well with some dhb Aeron Pros, but YBMV (your butt may vary).


----------



## redmr2_man

regardless of pricepoint, the performance bike ultra bib is really good.

Try on a bunch, see what fits you best.


----------



## brianmcg

Performance Ultra.


----------



## Eyorerox

Try the Rapha classic bibs, if you don't like them you can send them back, the Pro Team has the same chamois. For me I did not like them, I prefer Assos F1 Mille, which are on special because the Replacement T.Cento is about to be released.


----------



## DasBoost

knezz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> From your experience what are the best (most comfortable - chams and material)? Sping/Summer century/ double century rides?
> 
> 5' 11"
> 200 pounds (trying to drop to 185).. but was 238 pounds.
> Over 50 years old
> 
> Thank you


OP,

Aside from age, I'm in the same boat as you as far as height/weight. A few things I've found being new to cycling and the various brands, mind you they are my experiences and my butt, not a one size fits all: 

-I've found the Performance Bike Ultra bibs are really nice as previous posters said but they don't do well past the 50 mile mark for me. Nice everyday bib at the PB sale prices though. 

-LG Equipe (AirGel IIRC?) have a chamois that is thick at first but compresses and is comfortable.

-ZeroRH+ Distance bib tights I've got are comfortable and warm, chamois feels great on the bike, but awkward off the bike (feels like diaper while walking).

-DeMarchi PT and Leggera bibs are great and their height/waist fit is great even for someone my size.

Best advice I can offer is try as many different ones as you can and find a retailer that offers a great return policy like ChainLove/Competitive Cyclist/Backcountry (I'm not a shill for them, just really happy with their prices and returns policy) so you can try different brands. With bibs it can be tough because for bigger guys, the waist size will sometimes push you into size meant for a taller rider and the straps may be slack or not too supportive; DeMarchi sizes their bibs by height and their fit is very nice both in straps and waist fit.

Again, I don't have the year/miles that other members do, but just my observations from trying to try as many different brands and see what I like. Good luck and enjoy the ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## myhui

OP, unless your team requires this, then of course you have to buy the bib, but if that is not the case here, then can you just wear some suitable clothing instead of buying cycling specific clothing?

I wear non cycling specific clothing on long rides and I feel just fine. Maybe my arms get cold at times, or my butt is slightly sore, but those are minor irritants.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I like my Castelli team shorts. I liked my Pearl shorts too, though I didn't have those as bibs.


----------



## inspectormorse

Rapha pro team bib . . . great cushioning


----------



## Keoki

Go with the Assos Mille S5 bib shorts or their new TCento S7.


----------



## mpre53

Last year's centuries? In no particular order, cheap AeroTech bibs, DeMarchi bibs, and a pair of Primal shorts for one, and that turned out to be a stroke of genius when I had to stop and bolt into the woods before my bowels exploded. :lol:

I have a pretty tough set of sit bones, but more importantly, I had a pretty good fit on the bike.


----------



## PhillyFan

brianmcg said:


> Performance Ultra.


I like these too!


----------



## pmf

Check out Boure. If they don't fit right, you have the option to have them made custom (they make their own stuff). I have a custom jacket from them and its awesome. Their bib shorts are what you want for long rides.


----------



## Herkwo

*Desoto 400-mile Bibs*

Tried many throughout the years (I'm 52 years young) and have settled on the Desoto 400-mile Bib shorts as the ONLY ones I'll ever need.
I'm 1/2 inch shorter & 170lbs and wear a medium (they fit larger than your normal Euro Sized bibs). At your weight you'd probably be a Large. 
Desoto has some sizes for $103.20 (MSRP is $172) but no Larges for the Sale price.
De Soto Sport: 2013 400-Mile Bib Bike Shorty
Cheapest size Large I find are from roadrunnersports for $144 after you spend $2 to join their VIP Family and then apply 20% off coupon - RMNVIP14 in your basket. They are also the 2014s.
Mens De Soto 400-Mile Bib Short Triathlon UniSuits at Road Runner Sports


----------



## Fireform

Herkwo said:


> Tried many throughout the years (I'm 52 years young) and have settled on the Desoto 400-mile Bib shorts as the ONLY ones I'll ever need.
> I'm 1/2 inch shorter & 170lbs and wear a medium (they fit larger than your normal Euro Sized bibs). At your weight you'd probably be a Large.
> Desoto has them in all sizes for $103.20 (MSRP is $172)
> De Soto Sport: 2013 400-Mile Bib Bike Shorty


I will agree that they have absolutely the best pad I've ever tried for long distance riding.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate

I like my Capo SC 12s for a fast century. For a longer ride I'll wear Assos Mille S5, not sure what the new Assos equivalent is.


----------



## bradkay

The best pad I have come across for long distance rides is in Sugoi's RSE bibs or shorts. It's a little pricey for daily use, so I save them for the serious distances.

My rule of thumb has become: the longer the ride, the more expensive the shorts (and thus better quality chamois).


----------



## tpgrole

+1 for DeSoto 400 mile bibs. Tried lots of different brands, DeSoto have become my favorite by far! After my butt toughens up a bit, I use some DeSoto Tri bibs with a much thinner pad based on personal preference, but the 400 mile bibs are worn on all my early season long rides. 

They do have a high compression effect, so if you don't like the compression fit, maybe go a size up. I'm 6'0", about 190# and I wear a large but I like the tight compression feel. They fit like a glove! Perfect!


----------



## SBard1985

Another thing I forgot to mention, make sure you can easily pull your junk out for roadside nature breaks.


----------



## SwiftSolo

Yep, there's nothing like a new pair of Levi's on a double century. Like all good cycling wear, you'll want to avoid undershorts. The great thing is, if you also wear a nice dress shirt, you'll be able to go directly to the post-ride dance when you finish.


myhui said:


> OP, unless your team requires this, then of course you have to buy the bib, but if that is not the case here, then can you just wear some suitable clothing instead of buying cycling specific clothing?
> 
> I wear non cycling specific clothing on long rides and I feel just fine. Maybe my arms get cold at times, or my butt is slightly sore, but those are minor irritants.


----------



## mpre53

Yup, nothing says "comfort" for 10+ hours in the saddle like those raised inner seams on a fresh off the rack pair of Dockers. :thumbsup:


----------



## rubbersoul

Agreed great shorts


----------



## rubbersoul

Agreed, my favourites as well


----------



## rubbersoul

inspectormorse said:


> Rapha pro team bib . . . great cushioning



Quality all around - made in italy


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

tpgrole said:


> +1 for DeSoto 400 mile bibs. Tried lots of different brands, DeSoto have become my favorite by far! After my butt toughens up a bit, I use some DeSoto Tri bibs with a much thinner pad based on personal preference, but the 400 mile bibs are worn on all my early season long rides.
> 
> They do have a high compression effect, so if you don't like the compression fit, maybe go a size up. I'm 6'0", about 190# and I wear a large but I like the tight compression feel. They fit like a glove! Perfect!


I own several pairs of these. They are my absolute favorite and there was a time you could get them for $100 a pair (or less). Those days seem to be over. I recently splurged and picked up a new pair of their ceramica bibs (still 400 mile bibs, just w/ updated. Looks like they'll be more durable than they already were, as there's no more stitching around the pad. These things are incredible. They used to be my only pair for 100, 100+, 200, etc rides. Of course bibs are a personal thing and I've recently discovered I also love the de marchi contour evo bibs (not the 2013 version, either the 11 or 12), but you cannot go wrong w/ the 400 mile bib.


----------



## 9W9W

That nipple thing was no joke! Well fitting bibs are well fitting bibs. Greasing your important bits is also key. I dab some chamois cream on my nipples, still sometimes on longer rides where I sweat, dry and re-sweat I get off the bike raw.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I haven't tried it yet, but I hear band-aids work well.


----------



## dysfunction

9W9W said:


> That nipple thing was no joke! Well fitting bibs are well fitting bibs. Greasing your important bits is also key. I dab some chamois cream on my nipples, still sometimes on longer rides where I sweat, dry and re-sweat I get off the bike raw.


I just don't wear any bibs where the straps come across my nipples. 

Body glide works well enough when running though, it's hard for a shirt to not hit them


----------



## ozzybmx

Been doing a bit of research and it seems either Assos s5/s7 or De Soto 400's are the ones to look for.

Has anyone any comparison with the original De Soto 400's and the new 2014 ones with the Ceramico panel ?


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn

ozzybmx said:


> Been doing a bit of research and it seems either Assos s5/s7 or De Soto 400's are the ones to look for.
> 
> Has anyone any comparison with the original De Soto 400's and the new 2014 ones with the Ceramico panel ?


I have about seven pairs of the originals and I just purchased my first pair of the ceramico bibs. I only have one ride on the new ones, and that was about 2 hrs on my computrainer (indoors), but they are as comfortable as the old ones. Leg gripper area is still fabric, but a bit longer- same as before for me- feels a little tight there when I put them on but once riding I don't feel a thing. The design is a bit better- there are no seams/stitches going across the area where the pad is, so no stitches to come undone or be worn down by friction w/ the seat.


----------



## ozzybmx

Thanks for the reply Charlie, was out for a CX in the hills today (108km) and did a bit of thinking, i can get the 2013's (green/white) for $90 or the new 2014's in the colour i want (blue/white) for the regular price. Your reply has made up my mind.

Will go the 2013's and see how i go, then get the new ones if all goes well with sizing and fit.

I have 7 months before the big event i am training for so i have a bit of time to try a few options out.

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Herkwo

Herkwo said:


> Tried many throughout the years (I'm 52 years young) and have settled on the Desoto 400-mile Bib shorts as the ONLY ones I'll ever need.
> I'm 1/2 inch shorter & 170lbs and wear a medium (they fit larger than your normal Euro Sized bibs). At your weight you'd probably be a Large.
> Desoto has some sizes for $103.20 (MSRP is $172) but no Larges for the Sale price.
> De Soto Sport: 2013 400-Mile Bib Bike Shorty
> Cheapest size Large I find are from roadrunnersports for $144 after you spend $2 to join their VIP Family and then apply 20% off coupon - RMNVIP14 in your basket. They are also the 2014s.
> Mens De Soto 400-Mile Bib Short Triathlon UniSuits at Road Runner Sports


For anyone interested in the Desoto 400-mile bibs. They can be had at trivillage.com for $120 & they have every size available in one color or another. Here is a link to the black & black&white options (they have the daiquiri & pink leg band variety too):
De Soto 400-Mile Liftfoil Cycling Bib Short - Men's - Backed by a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee | TriVillage.com


----------



## Brian J

I'm thinking about getting a pair of the De Soto bibs as my reward to myself for my first century ride, which I'm hoping I'll be in a position to do later this year.

My struggle is sizing. I'm 5'8, 36' waist, and 175 lbs. Which puts me in an awkward spot between a small and a medium.


I just took up cycling 8 months ago, and along with getting serious about a healthy diet, I've managed to drop 40 lbs. My "slender in my years before gluttony" was 140-145 and a 30-32' waist, and I do like high compression. 


I think this means I should target a small jersey because it fits my frame and weight after I settle into being more active (after 10 years of sloth), and I'm thinking a medium for the bib shorts, because my height/weight is between the small/medium boundary and my waist leans towards a medium. The small bib seems unrealistic given my norms and the fact that my fitness level still needs a stretch to get to the medium.


Is my logic sound here for those with personal experience with De Soto fits? How flexible are they (thinking to buy thru trivillage, so my question might be really aimed at how flexible are they) for swaps just due to sizing, if anyone's had direct experience with exchanges due to size?


----------



## Fireform

I say go with the medium bib. The small will be very tight in the thighs.


----------



## Herkwo

Brian J said:


> Is my logic sound here for those with personal experience with De Soto fits? How flexible are they (thinking to buy thru trivillage, so my question might be really aimed at how flexible are they) for swaps just due to sizing, if anyone's had direct experience with exchanges due to size?


I'd opt for the medium size. I've never used the Trivillage return process but I wouldn't think it would be an issue to return them provided you comply w/ their policy.
1) Unused apparel and wetsuit returns will be accepted only if returned in their original packaging and with original product tags.


----------



## tpgrole

Go medium. I previously mentioned I wear a Large @ 6'0", about 190 and like the fit. I've been as high as 198 and a low of 178, and the Large worked at all those weights, but if I were to stay steady at the lower end, 175-180, I might try a Medium.


----------



## dnice

question for you uber-milers: why bibs instead of shorts on long rides? i don't own a pair of bibs, but have done a couple of centuries on shorts. and while i am considering bibs for this season, the one thought in my mind is convenience; potty breaks and such seem so much easier, (particularly as one is often not using nicer facilities on extended rides). 

not looking to initiate a bibs vs shorts debate, just genuinely interested in the opinions of those who spend long days in the saddle and probably have been faced with the same question.


----------



## 9W9W

if you owned a pair you wouldn't be asking this question as the difference would be fairly obvious. It may be the second best money spent on cycling (after the bike). 

I would rather piss myself - if I had to - then wear shorts. You know what, let's give me a little more dignity: I would rather try to piss on the bike - no doubt pissing all over myself - than wear shorts. That's all I can say on this matter.


----------



## dnice

9W9W said:


> if you owned a pair you wouldn't be asking this question as the difference would be fairly obvious. It may be the second best money spent on cycling (after the bike).
> 
> I would rather piss myself - if I had to - then wear shorts. You know what, let's give me a little more dignity: I would rather try to piss on the bike - no doubt pissing all over myself - than wear shorts. That's all I can say on this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I can say about this.


thanks...I think. Any others?


----------



## Fireform

Bibs stay in place on long rides.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I wear bib shorts almost all the time at this point. Just haven't cycled out all the old non-bib shorts yet. They stay put better on short rides too.


----------



## tpgrole

For me, bibs stay in place better, and are much more comfortable. They eliminate the tight waistband that is common in shorts. Since buying my first pair of bibs, I have not bought another pair of shorts, and don't ever plan on going back. A well designed bib pulls down easily for #1 bathroom breaks.


----------



## JStrube

Looks like only XL and XXL left at trivillage.com. You guys must have jumped on them all!


----------



## dysfunction

tpgrole said:


> For me, bibs stay in place better, and are much more comfortable. They eliminate the tight waistband that is common in shorts. Since buying my first pair of bibs, I have not bought another pair of shorts, and don't ever plan on going back. A well designed bib pulls down easily for #1 bathroom breaks.


Yep, this. Exactly!


----------



## dnice

thanks, all. heading to pearl izumi outlet and performancebike this weekend to try on a couple sets.


----------



## genux

Brian J said:


> I'm thinking about getting a pair of the De Soto bibs as my reward to myself for my first century ride, which I'm hoping I'll be in a position to do later this year.
> 
> My struggle is sizing. I'm 5'8, 36' waist, and 175 lbs. Which puts me in an awkward spot between a small and a medium.


I was in your exact same position last year — new rider, reward for my first "long" (>50-mile) ride, 5'8", 36-37" waist, 190lbs at that time with relatively bigger-than-average thighs (mostly fat).

I bought the DeSoto 400-mile XL bib from their Sale/Clearance page and it fit me well. However, I have to point out that at that time I had no frame of reference for what good bibs are, and how much "compression" was considered good.

In terms of feel and comfort, the XL bibs were fine for me, although looking back they didn't provide as much compression as I now prefer to have — especially in the thighs. They expand where needed, which was a concern for me thinking it'd be hard on my belly. The one downside to having picked a bigger size was that the straps would irritate my nipples on very long (>5 hour) rides.

I've switched to Assos bibs after a crash shredded my pair of DeSoto bibs, but I'm considering picking up one again if I can find a good deal on them.


----------



## ttimpe

Kind of off subject but I always wondered if people ride their bibs with underwear on or not? I need to look into a pair of bibs more comfortable. I will look into all suggestions made prior.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Doesn't matter if their bib shorts or half shorts, cycling shorts should be worn commando. It defeats the purpose of the chamois to put something between it and your skin.


----------



## prome

+1 again on the DeSoto 400 milers. I haven't tried the ceramico as yet, but love my other ones. Also like the Sugoi and DeMarchi, but if I'm riding long and know it's going to be hot and I'll sweat a lot, I'll always go for the DeSoto.


----------



## ozzybmx

ttimpe said:


> Kind of off subject but I always wondered if people ride their bibs with underwear on or not? I need to look into a pair of bibs more comfortable. I will look into all suggestions made prior.


Nope, just a good slappin of ass-sauce (assos chamois cream).

So happy with the 400 milers that i am going to order another set of the new ceramico shorts.

Just a guide on sizing, i bought XL's at 5'10" and 190lb and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Rokh Hard

personally i like a bit of nipple chafing.....gets me hard, which looks good when i jump off the bike. :thumbsup:


i find the Gore Xenon bibs to be a fine short...no chafing on my hiney, so save the cream for the after ride festivities! 


they have excellent compressive panels and you will look super fukkin pro sporting them.....i do.

Men's XENON 2.0 Bibtights short+ | GORE BIKE WEAR®


----------



## 9W9W

Wanted to add some impressions to this thread:

I just added a pair of SUGOI RS bibs to my closet the other day. The RS pad is a variable thickness pad which is thick in all the right places. I'm six feet, two twenty pounds and the XXL's are tight to just right. Even in height/straps! On the bike, it's a tight compressive package with old school silicone leg opening straps. 

My favorite pair of bibs are Hincapie's Emergence bibs. These are a no seam, variable material (loose on some panels, compressive on others) with a comfy pad from the same supplier as Capo's high end stuff. Coldblack trick. Leg opening is wide laser cut affair which is loose off the bike, but just right when the leg is bent and quads are pumping. I wouldn't pay $220 for these, but on sale, snatch them up. In the Hincapies I wear an XL which fits just right to slightly loose. Sugoi stuff is sized tiiiight. I have Sugoi's RS Zero winter bibs and those I also wear in XXL for a tight fit.


----------



## NJBiker72

9W9W said:


> Wanted to add some impressions to this thread:
> 
> I just added a pair of SUGOI RS bibs to my closet the other day. The RS pad is a variable thickness pad which is thick in all the right places. I'm six feet, two twenty pounds and the XXL's are tight to just right. Even in height/straps! On the bike, it's a tight compressive package with old school silicone leg opening straps.
> 
> My favorite pair of bibs are Hincapie's Emergence bibs. These are a no seam, variable material (loose on some panels, compressive on others) with a comfy pad from the same supplier as Capo's high end stuff. Coldblack trick. Leg opening is wide laser cut affair which is loose off the bike, but just right when the leg is bent and quads are pumping. I wouldn't pay $220 for these, but on sale, snatch them up. In the Hincapies I wear an XL which fits just right to slightly loose. Sugoi stuff is sized tiiiight. I have Sugoi's RS Zero winter bibs and those I also wear in XXL for a tight fit.


Hmm. I got some cheap Sugoi's to replace the old trainer shorts (literally shredded chamois - proud Sufferlandrian). The cheap ones have a nice compressive fit, but the chamois was only ok when I tested them on the road. Not up to par with my old Descente or LG.


----------



## 9W9W

The chamois I was referring to was the Formula FX on Sugoi's RS bibs. It looks like this, and it's pretty good IMO. 








Admittedly, I've only ridden it in colder temperatures (same chamois on the RS Zero bibs as mentioned before)


----------



## Rokh Hard

looks like cytech makes chamois for several leading cycle clothing mfgs....and thats ALL they do...


Chamois chic: Inside tech - Cycling Weekly

Saddle positions and pressure points - YouTube

https://www.facebook.com/ElasticInterface


dr. paoli study -

A method for the analysis of cyclist shorts with different pads for perineal area protection: comparison between drum and road tests


the gore xenon chamois (by Elastic Interface/CyTech) -


----------



## bradkay

NJBiker72 said:


> Hmm. I got some cheap Sugoi's to replace the old trainer shorts (literally shredded chamois - proud Sufferlandrian). The cheap ones have a nice compressive fit, but the chamois was only ok when I tested them on the road. Not up to par with my old Descente or LG.


The cheaper the shorts, the thinner the pad. It's pretty much that way with all the brands. Sugoi's top-of-the-line RSE shorts have probably the best pad out there for long distance riding, but they are definitely sized for the European pros. It seems that with Sugoi as the price goes up the size goes down... I can wear a small in everything up to the Evolution shorts, a medium in the RS shorts and a large in the RSEs. I don't think that a guy who normally wears a large will ever fit in their RSE shorts...


----------



## AndrwSwitch

Funny, sounds like I should never go to the top pricepoint in any brand. 

Castelli gives the option of two pads in their team shorts. I like that - I always get them with the thinner pad.


----------



## j.knight

I'm pretty surprised no one has mentioned the Garneau equipe bibs. Compression Lycra and a great chamois. $150 retail. Pretty good deal.


----------



## Zerg

Ok, after reading this thread I'm thinking about buying a pair of De Soto 400's. I have my first Century coming up in a couple of months. I am fairly new to riding and the only bibs I have currently are two pairs of Chinese knockoff Castelli kits from aliexpress. How much better can I expect the 400's to be? Will they make that big of a noticeable difference in my ride? $160 just seems like a lot of money to spend on a pair of pants.


----------



## Rokh Hard

Zerg said:


> $160 just seems like a lot of money to spend on a pair of pants.



...welcome to the world of cycling!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dnice

the bib buying process has been a real eye opener. after experimenting with the louis garneau fit sensor 2, which are the shorts i prefer, i wound up with a set of louis garneau mondo evo bib shorts. these are custom, so they are branded after the bike shop, but they have the same 4-motion chamois. turns out my long torso is a BIG problem--i need longer straps, which means sizing up. at 6", 190 i had to buy xxl in these. thankfully, they fit around the leg(only 23" at the widest point), however they lack the compression of the sensor 2 shorts. compromise...

in any event, the cheapest branded models go for $175, which seems crazy. the bike shop had thse on sale for $87. so far, so good. still, i'd like to think i could find something cheaper.

any suggestions for bibs for the long torso'ed individual?


----------



## NJBiker72

bradkay said:


> The cheaper the shorts, the thinner the pad. It's pretty much that way with all the brands. Sugoi's top-of-the-line RSE shorts have probably the best pad out there for long distance riding, but they are definitely sized for the European pros. It seems that with Sugoi as the price goes up the size goes down... I can wear a small in everything up to the Evolution shorts, a medium in the RS shorts and a large in the RSEs. I don't think that a guy who normally wears a large will ever fit in their RSE shorts...





Rokh Hard said:


> ...welcome to the world of cycling!!! :thumbsup:


No. I have had plenty of good inexpensive shorts.


----------



## Rokh Hard

NJBiker72 said:


> No. I have had plenty of good inexpensive shorts.



...welcome to the world of recreational biking!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NJBiker72

Rokh Hard said:


> ...welcome to the world of recreational biking!!! :thumbsup:


The best shorts I have owned are Descente. Tough to find now. But I got both pairs for under 50.


----------



## bradkay

Different people have different levels of comfort. I find $50 shorts fine for rides under 25 miles, but for a century I want shorts with a better pad than you'll find on a pair of $50 shorts. 

My best friend from college is the opposite - he likes the thinnest pads possible so he buys tri shorts.


----------



## mikerp

dnice said:


> turns out my long torso is a BIG problem--i need longer straps, which means sizing up. at 6", 190 i had to buy xxl in these. thankfully, they fit around the leg(only 23" at the widest point), however they lack the compression of the sensor 2 shorts. compromise...


I would find a tailor/seamstress and have an extension added in to the straps of the size that fits best (not taking straps into account).


----------



## Rokh Hard

bradkay said:


> Different people have different levels of comfort. I find $50 shorts fine for rides under 25 miles, but for a century I want shorts with a better pad than you'll find on a pair of $50 shorts.


exactly. hey....if my bony ass could get away with a pair of $50 shorts on a long ride, my wife would be very happy, but that aint how it works for this skinny ass.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

I find some of the super-premium cycling products a little funny.

I've been riding with teams for the last couple years. There are a lot of things I like about being on a team. Something that irritates me a bit is that I have to buy a new team kit every year. What if I don't need another jersey and another pair of shorts? Doesn't matter, the title sponsor tweaks the design, we change some minor sponsors, I have to get new kit. So I accumulate pairs of shorts faster than I wear them out, in general. And my team shorts don't run over $100. I think we get a bit of a sweetheart rate, but not crazy-good. Even if I had a need for more than one new pair of shorts every year, I'd probably get both pairs from my team form. Or however many. We agree to wear team kit for races and are strongly encouraged to do so for training. I think this is pretty typical for competitive cyclists.

So aside from the teams who buy Rapha, it means that none of the people who are riding at this level are riding in super-premium shorts. High end, probably. But not crazy-high. That leaves those shorts as the exclusive territory of non-competitive cyclists. Not that there aren't people who are very serious about their Centuries etc., especially given that this is the Endurance forum. But I see a lot of team kits on Centuries too.


----------



## bradkay

"That leaves those shorts as the exclusive territory of non-competitive cyclists."

And the upper-echelon pros. They get the top-of-the-line equipment, unless they specifically request otherwise.


----------



## dnice

mikerp said:


> I would find a tailor/seamstress and have an extension added in to the straps of the size that fits best (not taking straps into account).


you know, that may work. no idea why i didn't think of it.


----------



## prome

Zerg, you can find some 400 mi DeSoto bibs on their sale site for about $100, if they have your size. https://www.desotosport.com/category/msale. I just ordered some myself, as they are far and away my favorite bib.


----------



## Zerg

prome said:


> Zerg, you can find some 400 mi DeSoto bibs on their sale site for about $100, if they have your size. https://www.desotosport.com/category/msale. I just ordered some myself, as they are far and away my favorite bib.


Thanks for the heads up. But it looks like they are sold out of my size in all the colors of the 400's. I am guessing I would wear a large from everything that I have read. (5'9''tall and weigh 185# I wear 32" jeans, athletic build with larger thighs)


----------



## AndrwSwitch

bradkay said:


> "That leaves those shorts as the exclusive territory of non-competitive cyclists."
> 
> And the upper-echelon pros. They get the top-of-the-line equipment, unless they specifically request otherwise.


Castelli claims I'm wearing the same stuff as Team Garmin-Sharp.

I'm sure the super-premium folks each have a team or two they sponsor too, but a lot of them seem pretty uninterested in going after local and regional teams.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

LOL, after a little clicking around I guess my team gets a better sweetheart rate than I thought.

This reminds me a bit of when I found out what Schwalbe tires retail for.  No way I could stomach that! But I do love them at "my" price.


----------



## Zerg

Any good deals or sales coming up in the near future? I'm really wanting to buy a pair of 400mi bibs if I can find a good deal.


----------



## Seids

*Some advice from my running days*



SBard1985 said:


> Anything that doesn't chafe your nipples.


Runners have the same nipple problems training for long distance. A pair of waterproof bandaid's should solve your problem


----------



## Srode

I just bought a pair a few weeks back from Trisports at 25% off when I threw them in with a wheelset. find a few retailers that carry them and get added to their mailing list. There aren't many places that carry them really.


----------



## bigjohnla

I have pretty much settled into using nothing but Louis Garneau Shorts and Bibs. Good mixture of fit, function and price.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

I'm partial to Sugoi shorts and bibs. Good fit, long lasting, comfortable/breathable material, and best of all and nicely padded chamois. While not a racer, I spend a lot of time in the saddle riding...and have finished Death Ride and Mt Shasta many times - as well as a bunch of other "regular century rides."

Really it comes down to what fits YOU. I have no luck with Pearl Izumi, but know a lot of other riders that love the gear. Same goes for Capo and Assos.

Be prepared for the trial & error process - much like saddles (I know I have a box filled with hardly used saddles I've purchased/tried/given up on).

Good luck and ride safe.


----------

